# HD34-300 Starts up in setup



## Zarom (Jun 4, 2005)

My HD34-310, Dishnetwork monitor, has been working fine for 11 months, but the last two days, when the monitor is turned on, a full screen blue background pops up with selections for Engish, French or Spanish. If you select English, it then takes you to the channel autotune. Since I don't use any OTA, it doesn't find any, but there is no exit link or back link like the other monitor menus. It's not the same as any other setup screen. If my 921 PVR is on and the monitor is then turned on, the satellite picture appears momentarily before the full screen blue background with language selections appears.

Hitting the cancel/remote button with TV enabled takes it to white screen with black noise. Selecting SAT on the remote then returns a normal DVI display. I can do that, but next time it's turned on, the same problem comes back.

Dish CS had no ideas, unplugging for two minutes didn't help, and referred me to the Thomson 888 customer service number. They're supposed to call me back, since they go to voice mail after keeping you on hold for a very long time.

Has anyone seen this problem?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

I can suggest a possible workaround, try connecting the RF out from your 921 to the tv tuner and let it find one channel, maybe it will leave you alone if it thinks the scan succeeded.


----------



## Zarom (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks, you were right.

The RF output from the 921 is connected to the TV input on Monitor. It doesn't find anything. I don't use an OTA antenna. Didn't know what else to try, but while searching further, found a similar problem someone had on another RCA type monitor. I have the link, can't put it in this message since dbstalk won't accept message with links until you've posted five or more messages.

It turns out that the screen is the initial setup screen and unless it finds an RF source, it comes back up everytime you turn on the monitor. My solution was to hook up a VCR to the RF input on the monitor. It works fine now. Don't know what the Dish folks who installed it originally used. Perhaps there's a way to get RF out of the 921, but it wouldn't work for me. 

The Thomson number Dish CS gave me was for LCD's, they don't support the CRT monitors.

Thanks,

Mike


----------

